# Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

Die Bildzeitung hat über die Schauspielerin Ivonne Schönherr berichtet, weil ie im Ausland (Spanien) Fische gefangen und zurückgesetzt hat - und dies mit einer Abstimmung verbunden, ob das die Leser für Tierquälerei halten.

Als wir darauf aufmerksam wurden, stand ie Abstimmung bei 49%, die das für Quälerei hielten, und 51%, die das verneinten.

Dank des Engagements der Mitglieder und Leser vom Anglerboard halten inzwischen 66% das nicht für Tierquälerei..

Siehe dazu den Ursprungsthread hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133160

Ivonne Schönherr hat nun einem Interview mit uns zugestimmt. Ihr könnt jetzt hier in diesem Thread Fragen an Frau Schönherr formulieren, die wir dann sammeln und an sie weiterleiten. Im Septembermagazin werden dann die Antworten veröffentlicht werden.

Und bitte denkt dran: 
Fragen rund ums Angeln und die anglerische Laufbahn von Frau Schönherr sind hiergefragt, nicht was manchem hier vielleicht schon wieder durch den Kopf gehen mag (keine Unterstellung, nur Vermutung!!)

Also legt mal los mit Euren Fragen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Wie ist sie zum angeln gekommen
Was ist für sie das besondere daran
Warum gerade Raubfischanglerin (zumindest denke ich das)


----------



## Maok (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Also meine Fragen wären:

1. Wann hat sie mit dem Angeln angefangen?
2. Angelt sie auch in Deutschland?
3. Welche Angelmethoden bevorzugt sie?

Dat wärs erstma. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Was hält sie von dem diffamierenden Bericht der Bild der ihre Karriere durchaus gefährden kann?
-und wie war ihre Reaktion drauf als sie ihn gelsenen hat?


----------



## Wizzard2000 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Meine Frage:
Wie hat sie selbst auf den Artikel in der Bild reagiert und wie ist es dazu überhaupt gekommen?

Gruß Michelé


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Vorschlag:

einige Fragen werden sich sicherlich häufen, daher einfach auf den Vorposter verweisen, wie: siehe Punkte 

1, 2, 3 von XXX


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich sortiere die Fragen am Ende eh und werde die gesammelten Fragen dann weiterleiten an Frau Schönherr.
Würde mir aber natürlich das Leben leichter machen, wenn Ihr vorher lest, welche Fragen schon gestellt wurden und/oder Denni_Los Vorschlag beachten würdet.
Danke ;-))


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

...ist sie noch solo...:g


----------



## Pannenfischer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Und bitte denkt dran: 
Fragen rund ums Angeln und die anglerische Laufbahn von Frau Schönherr sind hiergefragt, nicht was manchem hier vielleicht schon wieder durch den Kopf gehen mag (keine Unterstellung, nur Vermutung!!)


|supergri|supergri@Thomas, auch schon dran gedacht.......? :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Da ich sie ja über BILD als Raubfischanglerin kennen gelernt habe, würde ich gerne wissen ob sie nur auf Waller/Raubfische geht?

Und ob sie auch in Deutschland angelt oder nur im Urlaub im Ausland?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

PS:
@stefanwitteborg
Ich wussts doch ;-))
Aber genau diese Fragen werde ich NICHT weiterleiten...

;-))))


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> @stefanwitteborg
> Ich wussts doch ;-))
> Aber genau diese Fragen werde ich NICHT weiterleiten...
> ...



 Dann hat sich das mit meiner Telefonnummer wohl auch erledigt...

Aber frag sie mal ob sie in einem Verein ist.:m


----------



## Moonrox (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Stellt sie ihre Ausrüstung, Montagen etc. selbst zusammen? Und sie möchte doch bitte etwas konkreter beschreiben, wie sie den Waller landen konnte. Gratulation zu diesem schönen Fang.


----------



## ralle (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Hat sie auch Unterwäsche mit Fischmotiven ??????????






Ne ehrlich war nur Spaß 

ne echte Frage 

Was wäre ihr Traumfisch ?


----------



## Ines (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich möchte sie gerne fragen,
- ob sie hin und wieder Fische auch zum Essen fängt (falls sie Fische mag)
- ob sie noch mehr angelnde Frauen kennt und mit denen angeln geht/fährt
- ob sie unter ihren Freundinnen für ihr Hobby wirbt
- durch wen sie zum Angeln gekommen ist
- was für sie das ganz Besondere, Fasizinierende am Angeln ist.

So weit erst mal.
Gruß, Ines


----------



## LaMigra (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Die Überschrift des Bildartikels impliziert, wie ich finde, sadistische und vollkommen mutwillige Quälerei von Tieren zum Spaßgewinn- um dann im Artikel selbst erst vage aufzuklären, um was es letzten Endes eigentlich geht.  
Welche sind Ihre Argumente -für- das C.+R.?
Sollte C.+R. in Deutschland erlaubt werden - wenn ja, warum? Wenn nein, warum nicht? 

Grüßle, 
Seb


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

- Was ist ihr Heimgewässer?
- Mit wem geht sie auf Angeltour?

Alle anderen Fragen die ich hätte, wurden schon von meinen Vorrednern gepostet.


----------



## abul (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal nen Waller fangen, kann sie mir ein paar Tricks zeigen? #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie sie selbst den Vorwürfen der Tierquälerei begegnet. Heißt welche Argumente hat sie für´s Angeln.


----------



## Bier (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ob sie ihre Würmer selbst an den Haken bekommt oder dafür Hilfe benötigt! *G*

Setzt sie die Fische zurück, weil sie es nic hfertig bringt die  zu töten? 

Hm, meine Fragen haben Bildniveau! |bla:


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Bier schrieb:


> Hm, meine Fragen haben Bildniveau! |bla:



Dann halt verdammt noch mal die Klappe!  (Scherz!)

Die Fragen die ich mir überlegt habe, haben meine Vorposter schon gestellt. Evt. noch genauere Angaben zum Fang des Wallers, Gerät, Köder ect. ... 
Was war ihr erster Gedanke als sie von dem Bericht in der Bild erfahren hat?
Wie denkt sie über unsere "Unterstützung"? Gab es eine Unterlassungsklage gegen die Bild? 
Hat der Artikel in dem Käseblatt in Zukunft Auswirkungen auf ihr Hobby? (z.b. das nächste mal ohne Kamera?) 
Wie kam es das Ihr Fangfoto ausgerechnet bei der Bild gelandet ist? 

Ich pers. fände es toll wenn Ivonne die Damenfraktion hier verstärken würde! #6

Zu guter Letzt: Petri zum tollen Waller!!!! #6#6#6


LG 

Doc


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich würde gerne wissen:

*Wie sie dazu steht, dass bei der Umfrage ob sie eine Tierquälerin sei - zwei Drittel mit "Nein" geantwortet haben .. *


----------



## Karpfencrack (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

hast du auch schon andere kapitale fische gefangen wie einen meter hecht oder so ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen:
> 
> *Wie sie dazu steht, dass bei der Umfrage ob sie eine Tierquälerin sei - zwei Drittel mit "Nein" geantwortet haben .. *



Aber sagt nicht das wir nachgeholfen haben


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich würde Sie gerne Fragen, was Sie davon hält das die Bild so ein Wirbel darum macht, und ob Sie schon öfters Probleme mit der Bild hatte???


----------



## flexxxone (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

-Was hält sie davon, dass das Angeln immernoch mehr den Männern zugesprochen wird?

-Wäre sie bereit, Frauen zu erklären, warum Männer zum Angeln gehen? -> aus Sicht einer Anglerin ... von Frau zu Frau |kopfkrat ...uns verstehen unsere Liebsten ja selten richtig ;+

-Angelt sie oder quatscht sie am Wasser? ( War gestern bei "Caveman" )

-Würde sie für's Angeln werben? bzw. hat sie schon Werbung für's Angeln an sich oder für Equipment gemacht?

- (innoffizielle Frage: Gibt's einen Kalender von ihr mit ihren besten Fängen? |bigeyes :vik

PS: Ich find's übrigens super, dass sie sich zu dem Interview bereit erklärt hat!!! Wir Angler sind halt doch 'ne Gemeinschaft...


----------



## Virous (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Mich würde, außer die oben genannten Fragen noch interessieren, woran es ihrer Meinung nach liegt, dass immernoch sehr wenige Frauen zum Angeln gehen und ob sie glaubt, dass sich dies in Zukunft ändern könnte.

Von mir auch nochmal *Chapeau*, dass sie sich für so ein Interview bereit erklärt. Ist denk ich mal nicht selbstverständlich! 
Großes Tennis  #v


----------



## Ines (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich pers. fände es toll wenn Ivonne die Damenfraktion hier verstärken würde! #6



Ich auch!


----------



## aliencook (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Mich würde interessieren wie die Bild-"Zeitung" an ihre Angelfotos gekommen ist, bzw. wenn sie diese gutgläubigerweise freiwillig zur Verfügung gestellt hat, ob sie mit so etwas gerechnet hat? 

Ausserdem fände ich es interessant zu wissen, ob ihre Rolle in einer ZDF Produktion möglicherweise Mitgrund für diese öffentliche Diffamierung ihrer Person in der Bild"Zeitung" sein könnte, da Bild und Pro7/Sat1 ja quasi alle zu Axel Springer gehöhren.


----------



## angelpfeife (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

ich will sie fragen ob sie gewusst hat das catch and release in Deutschland Verboten ist, und wenn ja, ob sie deshalb nur im Ausland angelt. Ich wusste zum Beispiel nicht, dass es Verboten ist|rolleyes. 
Wir könnten ja zusammen "durchbrennen" und die Bildredaktion Anzünden:vik:. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja zusammen "durchbrennen" und die Bildredaktion Anzünden:vik:. Ich wäre dabei.


 

Ja klasse, heute Abend brennt die Redaktion wegen nem defekten Kabel ab und Du bist Arxxx der Nation...#d#d

überleg doch mal wat du hier reinschreibst .........


----------



## aliencook (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ja klasse, heute Abend brennt die Redaktion wegen nem defekten Kabel ab und Du bist Arxxx der Nation...#d#d
> 
> überleg doch mal wat du hier reinschreibst .........



Echt mal Angelpfeife... Hirn benutzen! Oder bist du Abonent?


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ja klasse, heute Abend brennt die Redaktion wegen nem defekten Kabel ab und Du bist Arxxx der Nation...#d#d
> 
> überleg doch mal wat du hier reinschreibst .........



|bigeyes :qUnd stell dir vor als Brandursache wars wirklich ein "defektes" Kabel... 

Und nun weiter mit Fragen:m


----------



## micbrtls (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Noch einiges:

1. Kennt Sie die Frau Richter persönlich? Kann es sein, das diese evtl. optisch nicht so viel hermacht und da etwas kompensieren muß?
2. Hat Sie selber den Waller gelandet?
3. Was hält sie von den Berichten über Hai-Atacken auf Schwimmer/Taucher? Lässt sich (leider) immer gut verkaufen, jedoch ist das ein Witz: Wenn man über jeden Toten, der Weltweit durch Hunger, Straßenverkehr oder Mord berichten würde, dann gäbs schon gar nix anderes mehr zu lesen. Selbst durch Elefanten und Hippos oder Insekten sterben erheblich mehr Menschen!


----------



## LaMigra (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

@ micbrtls



> "Falling coconuts kill 150 people worldwide each year, 15 times the number of
> fatalities attributable to sharks," (George Burgess, Director of the University of
> Florida's International Shark Attack File)


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Unter welchen Nickname postet sie demnächst im Anglerboard?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Unter welchen Nickname postet sie demnächst im Anglerboard?
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Wallerschnalle :m


----------



## Honeyball (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Frag sie vor allem mal, ob sie Lust und Zeit hat, nächstes jahr bei der Boardie-Norgetour zum Velfjord dabei zu sein !!!


----------



## flexxxone (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wallerschnalle :m


 
find ich persönlich etwas abwertend...
wie wär's mit "Señora-Silura" :q


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Meine Frage:
Wieviel der mgl. Antworten auf Fragen werden wirklich von ihr kommen, und nicht von ihrer Werbeagentur bzw. von ihren Anwälten.
Netter Ansatz aber auch etwas naiv, das ist meine persönliche Meinung der man sicher nicht zustimmen muss
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Gelöscht: Doppelposting


----------



## hans albers (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



> Wieviel der mgl. Antworten auf Fragen werden wirklich von ihr kommen, und nicht von ihrer Werbeagentur bzw. von ihren Anwälten.
> Netter Ansatz aber auch etwas naiv, das ist meine persönliche Meinung der man sicher nicht zustimmen muss




|good:

.. dito

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

"offtopic an


.. ach so..

und von dieser "schauspielerin" hab ich noch nie
was gehört...|kopfkrat

muss man die kennen ??

greetz
hans

offtopic aus"


----------



## KlickerHH (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich möchte sie fragen, ob wir nichtmal gemeinsam ne Packung Würmer baden oder einen Satz Pilker versenken wollen.

Gruss Klicker


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Dart schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Wieviel der mgl. Antworten auf Fragen werden wirklich von ihr kommen, und nicht von ihrer Werbeagentur bzw. von ihren Anwälten.



Naja, weder noch. Wenn, dann kommen die von ihrem PR-Berater. Das ist aber was anderes. Ich arbeite in ner Werbeagentur, aber so einen Käse machen wir nicht. :q


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Naja, weder noch. Wenn, dann kommen die von ihrem PR-Berater. Das ist aber was anderes. Ich arbeite in ner Werbeagentur, aber so einen Käse machen wir nicht. :q


Hi WW
Ob nun Werbeagentur oder PR-Berater oder Anwalt ist erstmal egal. Was ich meine....in wieweit darf oder kann sich eine Person die öffentlich bekannt ist, es erlauben, ihre prs. Meinungen zu veröffentlichen, wenn diese womöglich eher negative Auswirkungen haben könnten?
Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das da jemand frei von der Leber redet, oder reden darf...da hängen ja i.d,R. auch noch ein paar Werbeverträge anderer Firmen und Sponsoren dran.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Formulierts als Frage, dann schick ichs mit weiter..


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Formulierts als Frage, dann schick ichs mit weiter..


...um dann auf ein eigenes Statement von Yvonne zu hoffen?|bigeyes
Nöö, schick die bereits gestellten Fragen und wir werden die Qualität der Antworten sehen, ob halt proffesionell abgefertigt oder nicht
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich habe fragen wie 

Finden sie das Deutsche Fischereigesetze "für Angler" übertrieben sind.

Sollten Deutsche gesetze die so nicht für Angler vom Vorteil sind,oder die es schon mal gab und dann verboten wurden generell geändert werden,das sie zu unseren gunsten ausfallen.

Sind sie dafür das Angeln in Deutschland so annerkannt wird wie in Italien France England etc."Sport Wettbewerbe Vörderungen etc.öffentliches auftreten"

Wie stehen sie zu Angelveranstaltungen jeglicher Art Bass-Cup,Weltmeisterschaften etc.

Sind sie der Meinung das Deutschland mit seinen Auffassungen Regeln Vorschriften zum thema Angeln und des damit verbunden angeblichen "leid und schmerz für fische" in Europa eine Vorbildliche funktion für andere Länder sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Jetzt habt ihr auch noch ein nettes Bild dazu, genehmigt natürlich ;-))


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr auch noch ein nettes Bild dazu, genehmigt natürlich ;-))




Gleich gehts los...

Meine Frage ist: Wie oft kommt sie eigentlich bei Ihrem Beruf zum Angeln?


----------



## snowstylez (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich möchte sie gerne fragen,
> - ob sie hin und wieder Fische auch zum Essen fängt (falls sie Fische mag)





> Ivonne Schönherr: „Die kleinen Fische, die ich in Spanien gefangen habe, hatte ich ja verzehrt. Aber die großen konnte ich unmöglich essen."




Vielleicht beantwortet das schon deine Frage #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Also wenn ich mir die Fragen so durchlese würd ich gern wissen ob sie vorher schon wusste, dass man als angelnde Schauspielerin ne grössere Attraktion ist, als ne Horde dreiköpfiger kleiner grüner Marsmännchen in der Münchner Innenstadt 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Da ja nur ca. 5% der Angler Frauen sind, ist sie als angelnde Frau natürlich ne Attraktion..
War das ne Frage zum weiterleiten?


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Fragen so durchlese würd ich gern wissen ob sie vorher schon wusste, dass man als angelnde Schauspielerin ne grössere Attraktion ist, als ne Horde dreiköpfiger kleiner grüner Marsmännchen in der Münchner Innenstadt
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Sehr schöner Vergleich! #6#6#6


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Fragen so durchlese würd ich gern wissen ob sie vorher schon wusste, dass man als angelnde Schauspielerin ne grössere Attraktion ist, als ne Horde dreiköpfiger kleiner grüner Marsmännchen in der Münchner Innenstadt
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



|kopfkrat Dreiköpfige kleine grüne Marsmännchen sind doch in München nix besonderes.|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Fragen:

Ob sie schon mal dran gedacht hat, sich anglerisch weiterzubilden, z.B. im Anglerboard. 

Meine Frau angelt auch, aber es ist nicht einfach, weil irgendwie ein früher Draht dazu fehlte. Haben Frauen vielfach Barrieren und Hemmschwellen zum Angeln, wenn sie nicht gerade auf einem Bauernhof groß geworden sind, oder gibt es immer irgendwie einen Anleiter, Onkel, Opa?

Wie sind die "Bild"-Redaktuerheinis an das Bild gekommen, das sie dort so groß präsentieren? Copyright?

Hat sie ein Problem damit, genau für diese Anglerische Richtung mit einem Pro #6 zu werben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Fragen so durchlese würd ich gern wissen ob sie vorher schon wusste, dass man als angelnde Schauspielerin ne grössere Attraktion ist, als ne Horde dreiköpfiger kleiner grüner Marsmännchen in der Münchner Innenstadt


Naja, die Attraktion geht ja nun unmittelbar einher mit der persönlichen Attraktivität. 

Ein Freund sagte mir mal allen ernstes nach vielen Erfahrungen: Eine sehr schöne sehr attraktive Frau ist gefährlicher als eine Atombombe, und damit hat er wohl recht. 
Eine dichte-bei Atombombe erzeugt ungefähr die gleiche Aufregung, hält aber nicht so lange an. :g


----------



## kksven (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Hallo 

ich hab nur eine frage was für köder hast du genommen um dem waller zu fangen hätte auhc al gerne einen aber hatte bis her noch nicht das glück.

Naja ich wünsche dir noch gute fänge und viel spaß.

Petri Heil


sven


----------



## Ines (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



AngelDet schrieb:


> gefährlicher als eine Atombombe, und damit hat er wohl recht.
> :g



Manno, das lässt ja tief blicken...


----------



## Bombatz (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Moin erstmal,
bin neu hier und erst seit heute angemeldet #t , aber will auch mal en paar fragen loswerden :q

Da die meisten schon gestellt worden sind beschränk ich mich mal auf meine restlichen:

Was ist ihr Lieblingsfisch |rolleyes ?
Welchen weiteren Kapitalen Fang streben sie noch an? 
Fühlen sie sich von diesem Bildartikel in einem falschen Licht dargestellt? und wollen sie vielleicht eine Klarstellung der Tatsachen von der Bild verlangen??

so, mehr fällt mir dann doch nicht ein, ist ja ehh schon das meiste gefragt worden #6


----------



## octoputer (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Angelt ihr Freund auch,oder muss er auch jedesmal sein O.K. geben bevor Ivone den Aussenboarder anschmeissen darf?!?!?|kopfkrat

Also ich hätte Schiss das sie von irgendso´nem Wallerbock "aufgerissen" wird:|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## nairolf (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ich hätte auch ne frage.
Wenn sei angelt und es kommen Fußgänger vorbei und diese erkennen sie, wie sie sich dann fühlt?
Jetz stellt sich nur noch die frage ob sie in Deutschland angelt, weil ich weiß nicht ob sie im Ausland bekannt ist.


----------



## apollo20000 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Keine Frage , nur einen Tip: Bleiben Sie Ihrer Linie treu und schären Sie sich nicht um das Geschwätz von so genannten  Tierschützern !!
Wer von unserem Hobby keine Ahnung hat, was sich dahinter noch alles verbirgt,der sollte seinen Mund nicht so weit aufreißen ! (Gruß an die PETA !!)


----------



## apollo20000 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Und zur Bildzeitung kann ich nur sagen: Schämt Euch, hier jemanden so dazustellen als wäre er (Sie) eine  Kriminelle!


----------



## Arbun (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Mich würde interessieren:

Was gefällt Ihnen persöhnlich am Hobby des Angelns besonders gut?

Welche Ursachen sehen Sie dafür, dass so wenige Frauen angeln?  Liegt es Ihrer Meinung an Vorurteilen bei Frauen, an Erziehung, oder eher an Klischeevorstellungen die von Männern erzeugt werden?

Petri, und weiter gute Fänge!


----------



## ullsok (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Meine Frage:
Kann ich ein Guiding bei ihr buchen?:vik:


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Moin Moin
Erst mal ein Großes "Petri2 zu diesen Fisch.
Haben Sie auch nur eine Sekunde daran gedacht den Fisch zu töten?
-Glauben Sie das ein Fisch der Schon Sehr Groß ist (daher auch Alt) überhaubt noch zu geniessen ist?
Hätten Sie überhaubt (im Urlaub) eine entsprechende Kühltruhe gehabt?
oder währe der Fisch("Walli ") umsonst gestorben?
gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Fragen durchgelesen... daher ein Sorry falls die Frage schon gestellt wurde.


1. Wie lange angeln sie schon? 

2. Wie/Wo begann ihre "Angelkarriere"

3. Wieso ausgerechnet Angeln?

4. Was war ihr erster Fisch?

5. Wie oft im Jahr haben sie Zeit zum Angeln?

6. Welcher Fisch ist ihr Lieblingsfisch und warum?

7. Was ist positiv/negativ am Angeln im Ausland/Deutschland?

8. Was für Fische haben sie schon in Deutschland gefangen? Wenn sie überhaupt hier angeln;+?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja nur ca. 5% der Angler Frauen sind, ist sie als angelnde Frau natürlich ne Attraktion..
> War das ne Frage zum weiterleiten?



Und wenn ich mir hier das so durchlese, dann wundert mich der Prozentsatz auch gar nicht.

(Beim Karpfenfischen sind angelnde Frauen zwar auch noch nicht gleichauf in der Quote, aber schon ziemlich normal. Daher versteh ich das heckmeck hier irgendwie nicht so wirklich.)

Von mir aus leit das weiter. Die Antwort wird zwar uninteressant sein, aber es lockert die Fragesammlung bestimmt etwas auf. 





> oder gibt es immer irgendwie einen Anleiter, Onkel, Opa?


Hmmm, bei Männern nicht? die machen das wirklich alle instinktiv?

Anyway, ich glaub ich weiss, was ich in meinem Nächsten leben werden will... damit mir endlich die mir gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zuteil wird. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Anyway, ich glaub ich weiss, was ich in meinem Nächsten leben werden will... damit mir endlich die mir gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zuteil wird.


Du kannst Dich doch auch so ein wenig umbauen und tunen lassen, ein paar Teile weg, ein paar dazu gebildet, ordentlich Wasserstoffsuperoxid, und fertig! :m 

Wenn dann die richtige 'Holderine' entstanden ist - hast Du es geschafft! :q :q

Angeln geht auf jeden Fall weiter ...


----------



## Doc Plato (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

OT on

Gibbet denn hier ein Bild vom Gerätefetischisten? Dann könnte man doch schon vorher mit Photoshop ein wenig experimentieren, wäre ja schließlich gut zu wissen ob solche Umbaumaßnamen auch lohnenswert sind! #

OT off


#c


----------



## shorty 38 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Hallöchen, ich habe morgen große Wäsche. Darf ich ihr Top mit waschen?  Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Manche kriegen einfach die Hormone nicht in Griff ;-))


----------



## jerk08 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Hallo,
ich würde gern wissen, da ich gelesen habe, dass sie in Stollberg (Erzgebirge) geboren wurde (= auch meine Heimat), wo sie früher geangelt hat? Oder erst in/ bei Berlin, wo sie dann später aufgewachsen ist? 
Vieleicht kann sie ja dann auch noch ihre größten, schönsten und besonderen Fänge benennen!

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## aalkönig (2. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Stimmt es, dass sie demnächst in der neuen Telenovela " Die Waller Liesel vom Bodensee" zu sehen ist?
Ich hörte davon, dass sie mit Johannes Heesters (Liesels Vater) und Ottfried Fischer (Gummiboot) demnächst Drehbeginn hat...
Liebe, Laich und Loch im Netz...#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Lieber Thomas, könntest Du bitte im Namen aller Mitglieder des AB die Folgende Frage stellen:
"Sehr geehrte Frau Schönherr insbesondere EINE Frage interessiert die AB Mitglieder: Wir wollten gerne wissen, ob Sie oft Migräne haben?" 
*scherz ende*




> Du kannst Dich doch auch so ein wenig umbauen und tunen lassen, ein paar Teile weg, ein paar dazu gebildet, ordentlich Wasserstoffsuperoxid, und fertig!



Bin ich vielleicht ne Red arc? - Nein, ich bin von natur aus schon perfekt und brauche kein Tuning 



> wäre ja schließlich gut zu wissen ob solche Umbaumaßnamen auch lohnenswert sind!


Nein, Lohnt nicht. Man könnte mich nur schlechter machen 



> Hallöchen, ich habe morgen große Wäsche. Darf ich ihr Top mit waschen?


Dip, dip, dip in the vip, vip, vip, in the water, in the water....

By the way, du könntest aber mal mein Auto waschen und ihr dann von mir aus das video schicken.



Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr alle habt:


> Im privaten Leben hat die verführerische Schauspielerin mit den blonden Haaren und dem Engelsgesicht jedoch ein eher befremdliches Hobby


Na eigentlich hat die Bild da doch absolut recht. Die anderen verführerischen Mädels in der BILD haben schliesslich alle "blasen" oder so als Hobby.... 


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## LAC (2. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Meine fragen lauten:
.
1) haben sie sich schon mal gedanken gemacht über europas größtes online portal - anglerboard.de
2) sehen sie dieses anglerbord.de, als eine bereicherung für ihre tätigkeiten z.b. in der angelei sowie im beruf.
3) gestatten sie mir nach ihren antworten - auch noch eine antwort - oder bedrückt sie dieses.


----------



## Colophonius (4. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

1.Kaufen Sie ihr Tackle normal im Laden und lassen Sie sich dabei auch beraten? 
(würde mich mal interessieren, ich kenne sie zwar nur aus dem Artikel, aber sie scheint ja berühmt zu sein (dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich fast keinen Schauspieler kenne, sei er /sie noch so berühmt)
2. Was halten Sie als Frau vom alleinigen Nachtangeln?
3. Was halten Sie von professionellen Forellenseen?
4. Angeln Sie eher alleine oder in einer Gruppe?
5. Was ist Ihrer Meinung nach der schönste europäische Süßwasser/Salzwasserfisch?
6. Werden Sie -trotz der BILD-Zeitung- weiterhin C&R betreiben?
7. Wenn ja: werden Sie die Fänge auch noch fotografieren?
8.Bereiten Sie Ihre Fische selber zu? (Schuppen, ausnehmen braten..) Oder hilft Ihnen jemand?
9. Wurden Sie schonmal von einem Hecht gebissen? ;D


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Hab da nur zwei kleine Fragen...

1. Sind Sie im Besitz eines gültigen Deutschen Fischereischein´s?

2. Betreiben Sie auch in Deutschland C+R bei größeren Fischen die Sie nicht verwerten können?


----------



## FelixSch (4. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Mich würde ihre allgemeine Einstellung zum Angeln interessieren. 
Also mag sie es lieber, immer mit allem am Wasser aufzuschlagen, was die Industrie hergibt oder reicht eine Rute, eine Rolle und ein Eimer auch total aus?
Und vielleicht, ob es immer der heißeste Stuff sein sollte oder tun es auch die etwas älteren Modelle aus dem Vorvorvorvorjahr?
Das geht nicht nur in Richtung Angelausrüstung direkt sondern auch in den Bereich Kleidung. Also sind eher Freizeitklamotten angesagt oder doch eher der Ulta-Outdoor-Angel-Camouflage-Anzug mit Extra-Stiefeln und Polbrille?

Kurz und gut,
wie habe ich mir ihre Angelei vorzustellen?


----------



## schadstoff (6. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Ist sie interresiert an Gemeinschaftsangeln mit Boardies ?


----------



## battlemole (12. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Nur zwei Fragen, Angelt sie auch in Deutschland und hat sie einen Angelschein gemacht?
Wenn hier keine kritischen Fragen gestellt werden, glaube ich, wird mir das Interview zu monoton. 

Achso, hi ho erst mal @ Anglerboard


----------



## Doc Plato (13. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

Freenet hat heute folgendes online gestellt:

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/boulevard/artikel/200808_richtigstellung_ivonne_schoenherr/index.html


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*

aha hat scheinbar die Mitteilung des DAV also gesessen


----------



## Ollek (13. August 2008)

*AW: Anglerboardmitglieder fragen Schauspielerin Ivone Schönherr*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Freenet hat heute folgendes online gestellt:
> 
> http://www.freenet.de/freenet/boulevard/artikel/200808_richtigstellung_ivonne_schoenherr/index.html




|bigeyes Vor allem die Kommentare darauf, warscheinlich weil bei den *Hirnweg Veggis* das Forum platt ist lallen sie jetzt da weiter.


----------

